# Massachusetts knitters



## egkntter

Any one from Massachusetts on this site? Just thought I would ask


----------



## Lynnhelen

I am...Spencer


----------



## Allens413

Yes, there is me. I live in West Stockbridge, which is at the farthest west in the state. If you are familiar with the Mass turnpike at all, i live at exit one.


----------



## ilmi

I'm from n. Attleboro


----------



## CollettePlaquet

Hi,I am in the southwest corner almost on the CT line.


----------



## pfoley

Yes, I am from Reading, MA.


----------



## knezmom

There are tons of MA knitters (if you do a search on MA knitters , you'll come up with other threads where it's been asked and "meet" people there too). I live in Auburn (near Worcester; formerly of Ashland and Quincy - Vine Ave near Southern Artery). Welcome!


----------



## cathie02664

Welcome, from the cape


----------



## egkntter

oh I know the cape. my family has a house in Wellfleet


----------



## egkntter

I was curious cause their is I think it is the sunday night knitters club but I can never make it cause it is too far out from Quincy. Hey did anybody go to that memorial for puppy doe?


----------



## cathie02664

egkntter said:


> oh I know the cape. my family has a house in Wellfleet


And i have family in squantam


----------



## Circular Knitter

I live in Great Barrington, which is in the most southern-west part of the Berkshires.


----------



## Allens413

Hi,

I live in West Stockbridge.
Maybe if you would like you could call me and we might telephone each other 
Or meet in person at McDonalds.
Give me a call, 232-4454.

Wait to hear from you. 

Mary


----------



## egkntter

oh wow, quite a few, did any of you go to the memorial for puppy doe?


----------



## Boxmjb

I would have went if I could. I hope they catch that person, society!s next serial killer.


----------



## Sudie

I live in Reading, MA


----------



## kjoerwin

Athol Orange area....


----------



## Sudie

I live in Reading too! Maybe we could meet at Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks to knit.


----------



## Starama11

Hi,
I live in Palmer.


----------



## karlie1056

Neewton


----------



## Kathif322

I am in Newton as well.


----------



## knitmaggie

Not too far from you, I'm in Rockland...


----------



## rasputin

Hi, I'm from North Shore, Lynn


----------



## Cookie61868

I also live in Rockland, maybe would should do a meet up at Panera in Hanover sometime. PM me if anyone is interested. Please don't put your info in a public discussion. There are a couple of nice yarn shops around our area as well.


----------



## sam442

I'm in Dracut, close to the NH border.


----------



## stchorz101

Live in Fairhaven, MA


----------



## nana r

I'm in Andover, MA


----------



## dotolson11

brookline ( 5 minutes from Boston)


----------



## C. Disher

Hi, we are neighbors. Braintree. PM me Ginger


----------



## cynthiaknitter

Yes, Massachusetts ! north Cape Ann !


----------



## manianice

Yes. I am from Chelsea, Ma. Moved to Wisconsin in 1968.


----------



## maxine040

I live in Billerica, and would love to get a group together to knit or crochet.


----------



## BailaC

I live half my time in Pittsfield. For those of you in the Berkshires, did you know that Twinhearts Yarns in Pittsfield is going out of business? Got lots of great buys, but my heart is broken. It is still having its going out of business sale, for the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Luvstakwilt

I'm from Methuen. Anyone else from the Merrimack Valley who would like to start a knitting group? Please PM me if you'd like to start a knitting group.


----------



## Fitzknitz

Welcome from Framingham


----------



## Chocolatechips

I lived in the Marlborough/Hudson area for most of my life...now in West Central Florida...but hoping to move to Norfolk county in the spring! Welcome to KP, "where knitters and crochet-ers live!"


----------



## Winds Free

I live in Bridgewater, and did not go to the puppy memorial, but have been following it in the news. Hope they catch those responsible for the torture of that poor dog.


----------



## irishfour

Welcome, from Medford, MA


----------



## Happyme4

I am from the South Shore in Mass.


----------



## Ellenhindy

framingham also!


----------



## Circular Knitter

BailaC said:


> I live half my time in Pittsfield. For those of you in the Berkshires, did you know that Twinhearts Yarns in Pittsfield is going out of business? Got lots of great buys, but my heart is broken. It is still having its going out of business sale, for the next two weeks or so.


Yes I saw that in paper. I've only been there a few times, but they had lots of different yarns & books. Would like to make it up there to see what I could afford...but not sure.


----------



## Vickyrose

I live in Hanson.


----------



## scozzi

I am in Bedford


----------



## Mai

Say, I live in Boston-really in the South End.


----------



## Camacho

Waltham.


----------



## maxine040

I would love to have knitters come to my house...in Billerica.
I am in a wheelchair, and don't get out much, but I have had a group
of knitters here several years ago, and enjoyed it very much. I also have a sister-in-law in Methuen who knits, but doesn't drive any more. I'd love to meet you.


----------



## mousepotato

I live just north of Old Sturbridge Village.

Anyone here who might like to have a knitter's get-together for KP'ers from the area?


----------



## ilmi

I love Cape Ann. Spent my summers in Bay View 
with my grandparents. Some of my best memories. 
Still have a cousin there (Plum Cove or Pigeon
Cove).


----------



## Joss

Longmeadow (next to Springfield and bordering CT)


----------



## ilmi

Is that Annisquam? Know it well.


----------



## Gerbs9

yes, Peabody


----------



## DottieH

Chocolatechips said:


> I lived in the Marlborough/Hudson area for most of my life...now in West Central Florida...but hoping to move to Norfolk county in the spring! Welcome to KP, "where knitters and crochet-ers live!"


Hi, I'm from Medway -----Norfolk County. I started a knitting group at our local senior center 7 years ago. we meet on Monday mornings. Think about it if you return to this area.

I also go to a nice group in Norwood, at the library, on Thursdays from 12 - 3, in the Simoni room on the second floor. It is handicapped accessible, and we bring lunch.


----------



## tatesgirl

Boxmjb said:


> I would have went if I could. I hope they catch that person, society!s next serial killer.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## caseykey

I am from Leominster, born there and lived there most of my life. I now live in Southwest Florida, Venice, and would love to move back. This is nice but not where I want to be in the end. If anyone can give me information regarding Leominster, please let me know. I have not been there in 11 years. Thanks.


----------



## nellie47

I'm from central Mass.= Worcester.


----------



## stotter

Savoy. Mountaintop in Northern Berkshire County.


----------



## epzan

I am in Hancock, on the border of NY; in the upper left hand corner of Massachusetts.


----------



## dad's funnyface

I'm also on the Cape - Cod, that is. Love Cape Ann but haven't been there in many years.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

I am in Chicopee near Springfield


----------



## Easter Bunni

Joss said:


> Longmeadow (next to Springfield and bordering CT)


North Central CT..have a son w/family in Longmeadow (was there just today). Grew up in Fall River, lived in Worcester a few years; and have son & daughter north of Boston. Have easy access to Agawam and Sturbridge areas as well.


----------



## regina7430

I live in the Berkshires....


----------



## SammieV

How about living close to Mass? I'm about 20 miles south of Albany, NY. I often go shopping at the Lee outlets. I'm only 3 mi. south of I 90 exit 12 which leads right into the Berkshire Spur of the Mass pike. My daughter Works in Pittsfield. Would love to get together with some knitting buddies. Perhaps a field trip to Webs? Or knitting in the outlet's food court?


----------



## regina7430

Would love to meet at the Lee Outlet food court for a little knitting and conversation! Anyone else?


----------



## Allens413

Allens413 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in West Stockbridge.
> Maybe if you would like you could call me and we might telephone each other
> Or meet in person at McDonalds. PM me.
> 
> Wait to hear from you.
> 
> Mary


----------



## tatesgirl

Boxmjb said:


> I would have went if I could. I hope they catch that person, society!s next serial killer.


I'd still like to know how serial killers relate to Massachusetts knitters. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## lydican

Hi from Hyde Park and Cape Cod


----------



## knitmaggie

tatesgirl - they are talking about going to the ceremony/meeting they had in Quincy about the poor dog that was tortured...


----------



## tatesgirl

knitmaggie said:


> tatesgirl - they are talking about going to the ceremony/meeting they had in Quincy about the poor dog that was tortured...


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## sandy127

I live in Belchertown.


----------



## dottyw

Hello from Connecticut. I live about 5 miles from Springfield city limits and have deep ties to MA. My daughter lives and works in the Springfield area and I grew up in Brookline.


----------



## John's old lady

Hi, A little late to the party here. In the Connecticut River Valley-5 miles from Webs.


----------



## mousepotato

tatesgirl said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


We had a horrific case of animal cruelty in the last couple of weeks where a young, female, pitbull was literally tortured and abandoned in a park in the Boston area. She was so brutally treated that they could not save her. Her entire body was broken, she was beaten and burned. Named Puppy Doe, the dog's plight made national news. Boston area police are pleading for the public's help in catching the person(s) who did this to her on the belief that the person(s) have a mental disability and may go on to prey on a person or other animals. She was a beautiful dog and to think that someone could so brutalize her was to make one cry even if one dislikes pits (I don't, I have two pit granddogs). The MSPCA has offered a fairly sizeable reward for information leading to the arrest of whoever did this to her.


----------



## tatesgirl

mousepotato said:


> We had a horrific case of animal cruelty in the last couple of weeks where a young, female, pitbull was literally tortured and abandoned in a park in the Boston area. She was so brutally treated that they could not save her. Her entire body was broken, she was beaten and burned. Named Puppy Doe, the dog's plight made national news. Boston area police are pleading for the public's help in catching the person(s) who did this to her on the belief that the person(s) have a mental disability and may go on to prey on a person or other animals. She was a beautiful dog and to think that someone could so brutalize her was to make one cry even if one dislikes pits (I don't, I have two pit granddogs). The MSPCA has offered a fairly sizeable reward for information leading to the arrest of whoever did this to her.


Somehow, I missed this. Must be because I had to set my sock knitting aside to crochet 2 cradle dolls for a friend and, truthfully, I'm NOT over my 80th birthday yet. I actually was kind of sketchy for a few days... didn't pay attention to the news.

Thanks for the explanation. I don't have anything against any dog but couldn't imagine why anyone would relate a dog to a serial killer. You cleared it up. Thanks.


----------



## lordandlady72

Hi I am North Attleboro,Ma


----------



## caseykey

I am from Mass. and now live in Venice, Fl. and have not heard of this pitbull's tortured death. This is a sick person or persons who did this and I hope this case is solved. Horrific.


----------



## ilmi

I am also from n. Attleboro.


----------



## ilmi

I am from N. Attleboro, lordandlady72


----------



## Easter Bunni

dottyw said:


> Hello from Connecticut. I live about 5 miles from Springfield city limits and have deep ties to MA. My daughter lives and works in the Springfield area and I grew up in Brookline.


We are probably close to eachother - I'm in Windsor; you?


----------



## medusa

I live in Norwood! 
I see that my friend, Dottie H, beat me to asking anyone who is near Norwood, if they would like to knit with us on Thursdays at the Morrill Public Library from 12 -3. Bring your lunch/snack!


----------



## dottyw

Easter Bunni, I'm in Ellington


----------



## mousepotato

tatesgirl said:


> Somehow, I missed this. Must be because I had to set my sock knitting aside to crochet 2 cradle dolls for a friend and, truthfully, I'm NOT over my 80th birthday yet. I actually was kind of sketchy for a few days... didn't pay attention to the news.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I don't have anything against any dog but couldn't imagine why anyone would relate a dog to a serial killer. You cleared it up. Thanks.


I'm not 80 either, but when it comes to pits, my kids make sure I see everything. Now, back to socks.


----------



## Joss

Easter Bunni said:


> North Central CT..have a son w/family in Longmeadow (was there just today). Grew up in Fall River, lived in Worcester a few years; and have son & daughter north of Boston. Have easy access to Agawam and Sturbridge areas as well.


Easter Bunni- I've probably run across your son somewhere along the way.


----------



## nuclearfinz

Not too far from you I am in Middleboro, just above the Cape.


----------



## nanadee

Hi. 

I'm from Melrose and I would like to start a knitting group if anyone is interested, please let me know.

KPers are the best- I've learned so much and I'm still learning!!!

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## rasputin

nanadee said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm from Melrose and I would like to start a knitting group if anyone is interested, please let me know.
> 
> KPers are the best- I've learned so much and I'm still learning!!!
> 
> Love to all,
> 
> Diane


Diane, I am in Lynn. where would it be and when?
thankyou Pat


----------



## knittinginma

My name is Robin and I'm from Oxford, MA (about 10 mi. south of Worcester).


----------



## nanadee

Hi Rasputin,

I haven't got a definite time but Wednesday or Thursday seems good. I would like to have a couple of more people to join but maybe we could start and others could join later. 
What do you think? Have you anything in mind?
Let me know- you could pm me and I will give you my tel #.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## SammieV

There were several folks who said they are from the western part of Mass. I live just over the border in NY. I'm about 45 minutes from the Prime Outlets in Lee, just off the Mass Pike. Would there be others interested in meeting in the food court there to do some knitting? I'm going to be away until this time next week, but after that, I'd love to try to get together to do some "knitting in public." I think it would be lots of fun. Hope some of you respond with preferred days and times - mid-day, late morning, evening, etc. Hope all is well with all...


----------



## Joss

SammieV said:


> There were several folks who said they are from the western part of Mass. I live just over the border in NY. I'm about 45 minutes from the Prime Outlets in Lee, just off the Mass Pike. Would there be others interested in meeting in the food court there to do some knitting? I'm going to be away until this time next week, but after that, I'd love to try to get together to do some "knitting in public." I think it would be lots of fun. Hope some of you respond with preferred days and times - mid-day, late morning, evening, etc. Hope all is well with all...


SammieV- Catching up on my KP and just saw this. You should post it in off-line events and announcements if you haven't already. And you could probably get a group going. That's how we started a group over a year ago in Springfield MA. They meet monthly on a Saturday afternoon. I can't attend anymore because I work most Saturdays. Send me a PM if you are interested in the details for this group. You are more than welcome to attend.


----------



## maoadams

I'm in North Grafton, east of Worcester, north of Oxford, west of Boston, etc., etc., etc.


----------

